# Earthworms in substrate, how to remove?



## FishBeast (1 Apr 2014)

I have noticed that there are some earthworms in my DIY substrate. I figure that either there were some worms in it that I was not aware of or perhaps some worm eggs that got in via dosing the emersed setup worm pee.

I am wondering if you guys would have any suggestions as to how I can remove them? There is one section of the tank were the worm/s are unearthing the composted substrate to above the capping and burying the HC around it.

My only idea is to fill the tank with enough water to cover the substrate and wait until they come to the surface. My concern though is what adding the water might do to the HC. I am hoping that I can remove the worms in 30 mins to 1hr max.

Do you think that this may be enough to cause the HC to melt?

Thanks guys


----------



## Sacha (1 Apr 2014)

Ewwwwwww


----------



## kirk (1 Apr 2014)

Hi, I wouldn't drown them as if they can't all escape they will rot and you will have more problems. Have you ever smelt a pot of rotten worms? I'm gagging thinking about the smell.  I thinking what else may have escaped the eye along with the worms.  if you can find where they are having the orgy,remove that area. Or I'd remove it all and start again personally.  wait for more replies first as you can't be the only person who's had this happen. Cheers kirk.


----------



## Edvet (1 Apr 2014)

Just like digging for worms to fish: i'd say tap the tank and scare them on to the surface, remove , done.


----------



## kirk (1 Apr 2014)

Lol, I'm a fisherman   I've banged the lawn with a spade never worked for me. Always found fairy liquid bubbles bursting on the grass mimics rain better. Yet to try taking my socks off and copy the birds. (UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES USE FAIRY IN YOUR TANK JUST THOUGHT ID BETTER ADD THAT)


----------



## FishBeast (1 Apr 2014)

When you add water, the worms come to the surface. I can then remove them. Earth worms can survive under water if the water is very oxygenated I have read.


----------



## ale36 (1 Apr 2014)

how about get the soil damp, get a car battery with some jump lead and 2 metal rods, dig the rods at at opposite ends of the tank then attach the leads to the battery then onto the rods, the worms will then come to the surface, i've seen this being done but not sure the method is correct


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Apr 2014)

Sacha said:


> Ewwwwwww


Another reason why I use sterilised compost...


----------



## ale36 (1 Apr 2014)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7847093_make-electrical-devices-catch-nightcrawlers.html


----------



## Edvet (1 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


> I've banged the lawn with a spade never worked for me.


 Put spade in the ground, tap it repeatedly until worms come out. Grunting is optional


----------



## kirk (1 Apr 2014)

That's awsome   I still think fairy is easier.  especially at 5 am.


----------



## Rob P (1 Apr 2014)

Stick a perch in there  lol


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2014)

Earthworms won't survive too long underwater anyway, after a few weeks they will be all gone  unless they are not earthworms!!


----------



## kirk (1 Apr 2014)

Rob P said:


> Stick a perch in there  lol


Garenteed success.   or an eel imagine the mess.


----------



## Edvet (1 Apr 2014)

kirk said:


> mimics rain better


  I always thought the tapping is mimicing the arival of a mole thus scaring them out.


----------



## kirk (1 Apr 2014)

No more April fools it's past 12.  I've been wondering about certain threads today.


----------



## harryH (1 Apr 2014)

Would the rods and car battery be enough so that you won't need to spend any money on a lighting kit after you've caught the worms.?


----------



## ale36 (1 Apr 2014)

harryH said:


> Would the rods and car battery be enough so that you won't need to spend any money on a lighting kit after you've caught the worms.?


As long as the lights run on 12v  ypu could always use under car neons 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishBeast (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks everyone, I have been picking them out every morning when they are above the surface which has stopped them.


----------



## criptic (27 Apr 2014)

Earthworms can remain  submersed for 3 months without any probs - sounds like getting them out could be tricky! Good luck finding them all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC10 (27 Apr 2014)

Edvet said:


> I always thought the tapping is mimicing the arival of a mole thus scaring them out.



The tapping is definitely mimicking the falling rain. That's why you'll always see them wriggling around on a concrete driveway or patio etc after a decent rainfall. Lawn mowers can tend to bring them up as well.

I can't remember off the top of my head, but I'm pretty sure some birds mimic the falling rain and play the waiting game


----------

